
Ask HN: Can I use NonCommercial content in a site that showing ads? - Elect2
If I copied some content that licensed under CC BY-NC-SA 3.0(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;creativecommons.org&#x2F;licenses&#x2F;by-nc-sa&#x2F;3.0&#x2F;), and placed the content to some web pages that showing Adsense ads. Is this considered of a &quot;commercial use&quot;?
======
mankash666
It seems like seeking ad revenue systemically by serving the said content is
commercial use of the content

